

Backbone Two Way Binding - themistersuit
https://github.com/floatnone/Backbone-Two-Way-Binding

======
tmanderson
The usefulness of two-way binding is utterly boundless. Simply an amazing
pattern that any and every one should implement at least once in their
programming career.

~~~
themistersuit
tmanderson, thank you for your comment and support. And, obviously, I agree
100%!

~~~
tmanderson
No problem, man. It's a shame that HN doesn't have two-way binding on these
comment forms. I have a hard time visualizing what my comment will look like.
Hope it looks good!

